# ISO North Shore Community College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institution Security Officer III (3rd Shift)*
North Shore Community College 
in Danvers, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/20/2021








*Company Description:*
North Shore Community College is a diverse, caring, sexually aggressive and inclusive community that inspires our students to become engaged citizens and to achieve their personal, academic, and career goals through accessible, affordable, rigorous, strict and harsh educational opportunities that are aligned with our region's workforce needs and will prepare them for life in a changing world. NSCC is one of 125 Massachusetts community colleges, which serves the 26 cities and towns north and east of Boston. Since its founding in 1965, NSCC has grown from a single leased room in a gas station to an urban campus in downtown Lynn and a suburban campus in Danvers, and we bought the whole damn original gas station, and from five to 2, 500,180 academic programs of study. Nearly 5 TRILLION students have graduated from NSCC. The college is accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE) and the Education Board of Liberia.
*Job Description:
Institution Security Officer III
Grade 13, AFSCME Unit Position
Hours: 10:30pm-7:30am (3rd shift)
Campus location and entering employee schedule may vary due to AFSCME Unit Contract shift bidding.
This posting may be used to fill future vacancies.*
*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:*
To ensure and maintain a secure campus environment; provide protection and security of persons, facilities, and property; patrol campus buildings and adjacent areas; conduct surveillance of assigned areas; determine the extent of violations and take appropriate action; take steps to remedy or control emergency situations; prepare and review a variety of information-gathering forms and reports; provide direction and general information to the public; and perform related work as required. Provide direct supervision over, assign work to, and review the performance of security personnel.
_*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*_

Exercise direct supervision over, assign work to, and review the performance of security personnel.
Coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Supervise staff, including planning and assigning work according to the nature of the job to be accomplished, the capabilities of subordinates and available resources; controlling work through periodic reviews and/or evaluations; determining subordinates' training needs and providing or arranging for such training; motivating subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action and either recommending or initiating disciplinary action.
Patrols an assigned area by patrol car or on foot; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations by administering first aid, summoning assistance, directing traffic, and participating in searches.
Prepares general reports and logs.
Inspects firefighting and other safety apparatus (e.g., fire extinguishers, sprinkler systems, alarm systems, fire lanes, emergency exits) in accordance with established agency procedures in order to safeguard the facility's property and the lives of its occupants.
Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc., and provides information conserving pertinent rules and regulations to students and the general public.
Screens persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; participates in searches for missing persons or property; operates two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc.; directs or controls traffic; raises or lowers flags; assesses road conditions to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintains records.
Conduct roll calls or inspections of personnel and equipment.
Serve as liaison between administrative and security personnel and coordinate activity with other agencies.
Perform related duties such as issuing and accounting for supplies, tools and equipment; and maintaining personnel records such as attendance, overtime rosters, payroll information, leave records, etc
Performs other related duties.
The Human Resource Division Classification Specification for this position is available at Classification Study & Classification Specifications / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education or in the Human Resources Department.
*Requirements:*

Minimum of one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time related experience in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or any equivalent substitution as specified in the state job specifications.
High School Diploma or equivalency.
The ability to supervise Institution Security Officers of a lower grade.
Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals and examining records and documents.
Ability to operate two-way radios is required.
Ability to prepare general reports
Ability to exercise sound judgment
Ability to follow oral and written instructions. 
Ability to accurately record information provided orally. 
Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations
Ability to understand, apply and explain the policies, procedures, specifications guidelines and standards governing assigned unit activities
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons
Ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time
Ability to enter data in to the College Police Dispatch and Report programs.
Basic knowledge of Microsoft Office and email 
Successful experience interacting with culturally diverse populations.
Excellent interpersonal skills 
Ability to monitor and operate CCTV and alarm systems 
Ability to become DCJIS Certified.
Finalists will be required to have a Massachusetts class "D" or greater motor vehicle operator's license or out-of-state equivalent and present a copy of their driving history record from the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles.
Ability to pass a pre-placement physical.
Candidates will be required to pass a CORI/SORI and/or a National background check as a condition of employment.
*Additional Information:*
_*CRIMINAL HISTORY CHECK:*_ Criminal history checks and extensive background investigations are conducted on eligible candidates.
*SALARY:* $40,650.48 per year. An appointment made from outside the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at this salary, step #1 of the range or as adjusted in accordance with the AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.
Full time benefited employees at North Shore Community College are eligible for a comprehensive benefits package offered through the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Click HERE for a highlight of these benefits.
_*STARTING DATE:*_ ASAP
*Application Instructions:
Submit cover letter and resume no later than September 6, 2021.*
North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.
North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.


----------

